# Got a nice one today!



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

The river was a little higher than we liked today, but the better fish liked it. Gotta love hopper season.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

What river were u fishing


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice Brown. Used a Hopper up in Montana. Fished right against the bank. Those browns lovem.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Great fish!!


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

We was fishing the Clinch River.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

are you lost? this is an ohio board. not that I have anything against tenn. but you know, you live and fish in tenn.... nice fish though.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Patricio said:


> are you lost? this is an ohio board. not that I have anything against tenn. but you know, you live and fish in tenn.... nice fish though.


I'd have to say a x2 on this comment, but by reading his signature line, and reading his profile, I'd guess that he might be getting some business drawing some folks to Tennessee and using his guide service. I'd probably do the same thing on any fly fishing site forum I could find.


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey Folks,

I apologize if the picture offended anybody. Well, that me posting a picture offended anyone that is. I noticed several postings on the "Fish on the fly" board of destinations outside of Ohio and didn't really think it would be viewed as spammy. Again, I apologize if it did seem spamish and can remove the post if needed.

I do live and work in TN, KY, GA, NC, and sometimes in FL. However, I fish in a lot of places and like to keep up with things so when I get time off I can travel and fish new waters. 

I do get a fair amount of business from Ohio, but the largest majority of my work comes from GA, AL, and TN.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I know what you mean, I'm guilty of it too, but at least I live in Ohio and my reports are only like within two hours from the border lol.

Nice fish though!


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Don't worry about it and keep posting pics. Love to see different places people fish.


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Nice fish and welcome!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice looking fish. I see no spam here. There is an "out of state" forum, but this fits in the fly fishing forum as well. I never check the out of state forum fo I'm glad you posted here! What fly were you using?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Aw shucks! The background looks like the Little Miami River and I thought I had a chance to get a nice brown


----------

